# 2006 Passat 4Motion lug nut torque spec 17"



## walter1234 (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope someone can answer this simple question.
What is the torque spec for the wheel on a 2006 passat 4motion?
I've try using the search function but did not find an answer.
Thanks,
Walter


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Passat 4Motion lug nut torque spec 17" (walter1234)*

89 ft lbs


----------



## walter1234 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Passat 4Motion lug nut torque spec 17" ([email protected])*

Thank You


----------

